
Bill Gates surrendering Microsoft helm - gibsonf1
http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=080622023728.dfhtivcb&show_article=1
======
gibsonf1
"You could see Microsoft struggling after Bill Gates stepped out of day-to-day
roles," Enderle said.

"A founder takes such a larger-than-life role and directs a company in very
subtle ways that are often forgotten when a founder leaves. That gap, for a
lot of companies, has been almost terminal."

------
bkbleikamp
It is kind of sad to see Bill Gates leave Microsoft even though I've
essentially stopped using all Microsoft products.

He is a true genius, though, so I think devoting his time and problem solving
skills to the world will end up solving a lot of problems.

